# IrfanView - Vollbildmodus & Icons



## EvecU (11. Februar 2004)

hallo

ich habe bis vor kurzem als bildbetrachter nur acdsee benutzt
nun habe ich irfanview gestestet und finde es besser
da es weniger cpu und ram ressourcen braucht und zu dem kostenlos ist

jetzt habe ich ein problem mit dem vollbildmodus:
acdsee konnte ich so einstellen, dass beim doppelklick auf eine bildatei
der viewer im "vollbild" modus gestartet wurde
bei irfanview kann man zwar alles ausschalten, sodass nur noch das bild angezeigt wird,
aber um in den vollbildmodus zu gelangen muss man jedoch die enter taste druecken
und ich konnte in den einstellungen leider keine option fuer automatischen vollbildmodus finden 
hat jemand einen tick oder eine loesung fuer mein "problem" 

desweiteren kann man bei irfanview die icons fuer alle bilddateien in den einstellungen aendern.
die icons sind leider vorgegeben und, wie ich finde, nicht besonders huebsch.
man koennte zwar "per hand" die icons fuer jede dateierweiterung aendern aber das waer doch etwas umstaendlich.
gibts eine moeglichkeit customicons in die irfanview auswahl hinzuzufuegen ?

danke im voraus


----------



## DonPablo (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

in den Vollbildmodus kommst du in Irfanview mit einem Doppelklick aufs Bild. Zurück gehts wieder, wenn Du die Maus in die rechte obere Ecke bewegst und dann linksklickst.

grüsse
dp


----------

